# Sony Ericsson Xperia "arc" ist unterwegs



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (1. Februar 2011)

Sony Ericsson hat in drei Monaten ein neues Smartphone namens "arc" aus der Xperia-Serie auf dem Markt.

Neu ist der Bildschirm der auf der Sony-Bravia-Engine basiert und 4,2" groß sein wird und mit 480x854 auflösen wird. Also sehr nah an die größe der Display`s von z.B HTC rankommt die nicht selten 4,3" haben.
Das "arc" ist sehr ergonomisch geformt, leicht gebogen und gerade mal 8,7mm dünn.
Eine 8.1 Megapixel-Kamera die Videos in HD aufnehmen kann ist ebenfalls an Board. Zudem ist ein "Exmor R-Sensor" eingebaut der selbst bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen gute Bilder machen soll.
Bei den Anschlüssen wird auch nicht gekleckert, ein HDMI sowie ein 3,5mm Klinke sind am Gerät vorhanden.
Wi-fi und aGPS sind zwar schon Standard allerdings trotzdem mal eine erwähnung wert.
Das "arc" wird es zudem in der Farbe Midnight Blue und                                                                                                                                 Misty Silver geben.
Als Betriebssystem greift Sony-Ericsson zum beliebten Android in der Version 2.3 _(Gingerbread) _welches von einem 1Ghz Qualcomm Prozessor betrieben wird um eine mögliche vielzahl an Usern zu erreichen.

Video zur Bravia-Engine bei dem "arc":Sony Ericsson Xperia arc - Reality display with Mobile BRAVIA® Engine - Video
Video zur Kamera:Sony Ericsson Xperia arc - Exmor R? sensor - Video

Hier der Link zur Herstellerseite nochmals mit den wichtigsten Leistungsdatendaten:Xperia? arc | Android?-Touch-Handy - Sony Ericsson

Bei CHip.de wurde das Gerät auch schon angepriesen:Sony Ericsson Xperia arc: Android-2.3-Handy kommt - News - CHIP Handy Welt sowie hier:Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc: Bogen-Handy mit Reality-Display kommt Anfang 2011

Quelle: Sony-Ericsson.com : Sony Ericsson - Produkte - Mobiltelefone

P.S: War meine erste User-News hoffe ist alles zu eurer Zufriedenheit.


----------



## Painkiller (1. Februar 2011)

Nettes Gerät! Muss ich mir merken. Ein neues Handy könnt ich auch mal gebrauchen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (1. Februar 2011)

Ich finde es auch sehr schick und von der Ausstattung etc echt Klasse...Android 2.3...finde ich auch Klasse...bin mal gespannt wie es sich anfassen wird.


----------



## Rookie7 (1. Februar 2011)

Ich denk mal tolels Gerät, allerings wär ein Dual-Core vllt. besser


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (1. Februar 2011)

Rookie7 schrieb:


> Ich denk mal tolels Gerät, allerings wär ein Dual-Core vllt. besser



Das wird es sicher noch geben...allerdings hängt ja S-E zurzeit ein bissl hinterher...wenn das "arc" Erfolg feiert dauert es bestimmt auch nicht mehr lange...bis ende des Jahres gibt es bestimmt was neues.


----------



## PAN1X (2. Februar 2011)

Für mich kommt kein Sony Ericsson in Frage. Softwar-Support von denen ist ja kaum bis gar nicht vorhanden. Nicht mal das aktuelle Topmodel bekommt n Update auf die neuste Android-Version. Lächerlich.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (2. Februar 2011)

PAN1X schrieb:


> Für mich kommt kein Sony Ericsson in Frage. Softwar-Support von denen ist ja kaum bis gar nicht vorhanden. Nicht mal das aktuelle Topmodel bekommt n Update auf die neuste Android-Version. Lächerlich.



Naja das ist nicht nur bei Sony Ericsson so...andere Hersteller machen es da nicht anders...sondern bringen neue Geräte raus...wie z.B HTC...


----------



## eagum (2. Februar 2011)

PAN1X schrieb:


> Für mich kommt kein Sony Ericsson in Frage. Softwar-Support von denen ist ja kaum bis gar nicht vorhanden. Nicht mal das aktuelle Topmodel bekommt n Update auf die neuste Android-Version. Lächerlich.



Sehe ich ähnlich! Das Android-OS ist ne tolle Sache, nur wenn es mir nicht möglich ist, unmittelbar nach Release einer neuen Version zu updaten, ist es für mich wertlos...Obwohl das Design des "arc" richtig gut ist.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (2. Februar 2011)

Naja, ich weiß selber noch nicht wie toll es in der Realität wird, allerdings hat es ja die aktuellste Android-Version...das sollte doch erstmal reichen finde ich.


----------



## eagum (2. Februar 2011)

Also alles andere als die aktuellste Version wäre ja schon ein Frechheit. 
Aber schau einfach mal nach den Update-Zyklen bei Android: Wir hatten in knapp 2 Jahren 6 Updates, jetzt scheint es sich bei einem Zyklus von ca. einem halben Jahr einzupendeln. Deutlich kürzer als die übliche Halbwertszeit eines Handys (bei mir zumindest). Und wenn ich dann jedes Mal eine gefühlte Ewigkeit warten muss, bis das Update für mein Handy verfügbar ist (wenn überhaupt) und u.U. Google dann schon die nächste Version präsentiert - Ja, das geht mir dann gehörig auf den Sack!

Trotzdem ist es ein nettes Gerät und eine gute News, Danke!


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (2. Februar 2011)

eagum schrieb:


> Also alles andere als die aktuellste Version wäre ja schon ein Frechheit.
> Aber schau einfach mal nach den Update-Zyklen bei Android: Wir hatten in knapp 2 Jahren 6 Updates, jetzt scheint es sich bei einem Zyklus von ca. einem halben Jahr einzupendeln. Deutlich kürzer als die übliche Halbwertszeit eines Handys (bei mir zumindest). Und wenn ich dann jedes Mal eine gefühlte Ewigkeit warten muss, bis das Update für mein Handy verfügbar ist (wenn überhaupt) und u.U. Google dann schon die nächste Version präsentiert - Ja, das geht mir dann gehörig auf den Sack!
> 
> Trotzdem ist es ein nettes Gerät und eine gute News, Danke!



Danke....


----------



## klefreak (3. Februar 2011)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Naja das ist nicht nur bei Sony Ericsson so...andere Hersteller machen es da nicht anders...sondern bringen neue Geräte raus...wie z.B HTC...




das kann man so nicht stehen lassen, denn HTC bietet als einer der wenigen Hersteller *ordentliche Software* für seine Phones an !

das fängt an bei: 
Syncsoftware (HTC-Sync vs Samsung-Kies, oder dem Motorolla-schrott) (alle 3 in verwendung gehabt)

Firmwareupgrade 
desire hat 2.2 bekommt ev. auch 2.3..
Hero hat 2.1 (von1.5)
Magic hat 2.2 ..
Legend hat 2.2 
(Desire z und DHD sowieso 2.2..)
also die Phones sind durchaus auf "aktuellem" stand wohingegen SONYEricson sein X10 auf 1.6 belässt
Motorola sein Milestone bei 2.1 belässt !
Samsung brauchte "ewig" um sein GalaxyS9000 auf 2.2 zu bringen
das SPICA wurde auch lange Zeit auf 1.6 gebremst; Anbieter wie bei uns in Österreich "Orange" haben die 2.1 immer noch nicht freigegeben.. 
....

mfg klemens

ps: XDA-developers bieten natürlich auch für diese Phones jetzt bereits aktuelle MOD-ROMs an 
mein Desire rennt super mit einem Modded DHD rom (ReflextSense 1.7)
wohingegen ich das Milestone bereits nach 1Woche austauschte aufgrund der Mieserablen Software (sync) und dem unfähigen Support..)

pps: auch die alten WinMo Phones von HTC wurden gut mit Software versorgt, so dass dieser Hersteller sehr sehr "positiv" hervorzuheben ist

EDIT: zum ARC: scheint optishc und von der Hardware her ein interessantes Teil zu sein, wobei ich das LG optimusX2 interessanter finde;
die NEWS ist sehr gut gelungen


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (3. Februar 2011)

Danke, das ihr meine News gut findet...ich werde das nun öfter mal machen.


----------



## Low (3. Februar 2011)

Habe momentan das Xperia X8, ein "kleines", einfach Smartphone. Wenn es auf dem Markt mit einem für mich passenden Preis erscheind Kaufe ich es sofort.


----------



## 2funky4you (5. Februar 2011)

cooles teil wenn es auf den Markt kommt muss ich mal in den Laden rennen und es mir anschauen


----------

